
Ask HN: Would anyone be interested in a darknet dropbox type thing? - Kylesan
Hey everyone! I created a nice alternative to dropbox that&#x27;s 100% encrypted and is anonymous. Each account comes with there own .onion url and has all the same abilities as dropbox accept the added feature to be able to code in a built in IDE. Is this something anyone would be interested in? Let me know your thoughts! Thanks!
======
detaro
Set up a website and submit a Show HN instead of asking if people care every
few hours please.

~~~
Mz
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

------
whatnotests
The FBI certainly would be interested!

------
bhcc
I think you could easily start with forks of

ZeroNet (distributed TOR hosting): [https://zeronet.io](https://zeronet.io)
[https://github.com/HelloZeroNet/ZeroNet](https://github.com/HelloZeroNet/ZeroNet)

and either: SecureDrop: [https://securedrop.org](https://securedrop.org)
[https://github.com/freedomofpress/securedrop](https://github.com/freedomofpress/securedrop)

or NextCloud: [https://nextcloud.com](https://nextcloud.com)
[https://github.com/nextcloud](https://github.com/nextcloud)

Though basically you're just routing .onion at a bucket.

Another thing to look at would be building on
[https://libcloud.apache.org/](https://libcloud.apache.org/)
[https://libcloud.readthedocs.io/en/latest/supported_provider...](https://libcloud.readthedocs.io/en/latest/supported_providers.html)
or [https://jclouds.apache.org/](https://jclouds.apache.org/)
[https://jclouds.apache.org/reference/providers/](https://jclouds.apache.org/reference/providers/)

And providing a storage target. Though you have to consider the possibility of
seizure of the host[s] by the service providers state.

See: [https://www.deepdotweb.com/2017/06/10/french-police-
seized-t...](https://www.deepdotweb.com/2017/06/10/french-police-seized-tor-
relays-wannacry-investigation/)

[https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/french-
police...](https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/french-police-seize-
two-tor-relays-in-wannacry-investigation/)

~~~
m-p-3
I suppose a mix of Tor + Storj could do it

------
bromonkey
What benefit does this service provide over onionshare?
[https://onionshare.org/](https://onionshare.org/)

~~~
Kylesan
Well there two different things. Darkbox is a cloud file hosting service. It
has the ability to make custom .Onion urls to share files but includes much
more like a built in IDE for code and text processing, video and photo
viewing, and much more!

------
richardknop
I hope you are using a throwaway account to ask this question.

